# Help to identify this slipper genus!



## Laz (May 14, 2020)

Hey everyone! Could you help me to identify what is the genus of my slipper orchid? It kinda looked like a Rothschild slipper orchid to me but it has less "stripes" haha.


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2020)

The genus is undoubtedly Paphiopedilum
Are you trying to find out the name of the species or hybrid?
It looks to me like a Paph Lady Isabel


----------



## Laz (May 14, 2020)

Yes it's definitely Paph Lady Isabel! I just read that it's a hybrid of Paph Rothschild and Pah Stonei. Thanks for your help with the identification!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2020)

Technically Lady Isobel


----------

